# Powersolve Injectable Stripper



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

I found this stuff being talked about in the Painting section of CT. 

http://www.opwdecks.com/powersolve-injectable-stripper-5-gallon.htm

Anyone here ever use it? I almost purchased it and decided not to because I only read a couple opinions. It looks promising...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

interested to see what this is about also. On a side note (since we are talking about strippers) has anyone used Olympic's stripper from Lowes? I saw it the other day and had me wondering..


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I know a lot of guys really like it. I was going to try it but decided to go with a chem pump this year instead. Downstreaming is fast and easy but I felt like I was blowing a lot of chems out with too much overspray and found that I was having to mix up maximum concentrates to get them through the injector. Powersolve cures mixing up strong strippers but I wanted to go with a more controled process. 

I have thought about ordering a few gallons to keep on hand though. It can come in handy. I would recommend you try it on reviews that I have been told.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

nEighter said:


> interested to see what this is about also. On a side note (since we are talking about strippers) has anyone used Olympic's stripper from Lowes? I saw it the other day and had me wondering..


Most of the gallon jugs that are sold in big box stores or even paint stores are pretty close to the same amount of concentration of the same chemicals. The only time you are goign to find better quality stuff is to buy online at a specialty outfit in a concentrated form and mix your self.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

cool  Thanks MAK!


----------

